# "Jacob Have I Loved; Esau Have I Hated..." (John Calvin)



## JM (Jan 3, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=lmwmEmVoWOo]YouTube - "Jacob Have I Loved; Esau Have I Hated..." (John Calvin)[/ame]


----------

